# HashMap über Webservice übertragen



## CeNoRiDeR (23. Jul 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem: In Stateless Session Beans verwende habe ich Methoden, welche eine HashMap zurück geben. Für diese EJB's wollte ich nun einen Webservice erzeugen. Beim generieren des WS bekomm ich immer die Fehlermeldung das HashMaps nicht über den Webservice übertragen werden können.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das Problem in den Griff bekommt?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (24. Jul 2007)

Das Generieren des WS übernimmt ein Tool. Leider hab ich heute meine Glaskugel verborgt... ;-)


----------



## Niki (25. Jul 2007)

Liefer halt keine HashMap zurück sondern ein Array von Objekten welches ein Key-Value Paar beinhaltet, dann kannst du nach dem WebService Aufruf eine HashMap aus den Objekten erstellen


----------

